# Wie oder wo Spezialisiere ich mich ?



## DarkDNS78 (30. Juli 2007)

Moin,
ich würde gerne später Waffenschmied werden, muss man dafür ne Quest machen oder gibt es einen Lehrer zu dem ich einfach hingehen muss. 

Wie hoch muss mein "normaler" Schmiedskill sein um zu Spezialisieren und wo muss ich dann hin ???

Mein Char ist Ein Blutelf. 

Greetz
und Danke im vorraus !!!

DarkDNS78


----------



## Isegrim (30. Juli 2007)

Für Rüstungsschmied gibt es hier einen ziemlich guten Ratgeber.
Für Waffenschmied hab ich im Moment nur das zu bieten.


----------



## DarkDNS78 (31. Juli 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd mich da ma durch wühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

